# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Убит мой друг

## 71rus

Нда, ужасно видеть человека в гробу,с которым 5 лет отработал в одной компании,почти каждый день виделись, задушили его пассажиры.. позавчера хоронили я знал его семью и пришел домой попрощаться,ужас вобщем весь синюшний,на шее бурая полоса.. работал в такси.. так что задумайтесь ну ее нафиг эту смерть

----------


## кошка

ему-то уже всё равно.

----------


## Крипто

Что значит "..ну ее нафиг эту смерть.."?..От смерти не уйти,так что рано или поздно эта программа коснется тебя..Умер и умер..Мы всегда умираем рано,сколько бы не жили-всегда рано.

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

Сочувствую на счет друга

----------


## Stille

Может конечно и печально, но вот на меня история вообще никак не повлияла..Тысячи людей убивают и что? Из-за этого смысл должен появиться? Аргументируйте хотя бы.

----------


## Герда

> Нда, ужасно видеть человека в гробу,с которым 5 лет отработал в одной компании,почти каждый день виделись, задушили его пассажиры.. позавчера хоронили я знал его семью и пришел домой попрощаться,ужас вобщем весь синюшний,на шее бурая полоса.. работал в такси.. так что задумайтесь ну ее нафиг эту смерть


 Хорошая смерть. 
Многие тут так мечтают, что-бы помогли уйти из жизни. Быстро, без подготовки. Не мучаясь почти. И греха самоубийцы не повиснет.

----------


## Гражданин

> Хорошая смерть. 
> Многие тут так мечтают, что-бы помогли уйти из жизни. Быстро, без подготовки. Не мучаясь почти. И греха самоубийцы не повиснет.


 facepalm

----------


## Игорёк

опасная занятие, что говорить.. Работал - знаю. Соболезную семье.  




> Хорошая смерть. 
> Многие тут так мечтают, что-бы помогли уйти из жизни. Быстро, без подготовки. Не мучаясь почти. И греха самоубийцы не повиснет.


 так вроде не написано что он не хотел жить, может у него все хорошо было, планы будущее и так далее..

----------


## Герда

> Так вроде не написано что он не хотел жить, может у него все хорошо было, планы будущее и так далее.


 Ну ичего тогда сюда это тащить?
Автор пишет эту инфу зачем???___
1. Хочет жалости и сочувствия.
2. Хочет быть на месте друга.
3. Всех суицидников призывает задуматься.

----------


## длиный

Кто нибудь что нибудь понял?

----------


## Герда

А мне муху жалко, це-це(


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjOsrx4vKVI

----------


## Снегурочка

> Кто нибудь что нибудь понял?


 убили таксиста, че тут непонятного. только тут вообще не было смысла это писать сюда.

----------


## BWo13lf

смысл-высказаться!!! вы хуже детей, местные тролли, у человека погиб лучший друг, многие ли такое испытали? (почему то кажется что щас все напишут ДА) как попал он на этот форум я хз, но когда тяжело не многие могут держать это в душе, а тот человек возможно был единственным кто его мог понять, вот и принесло его на этот форум (для тех кто не знал, да этот форум связан со смертью) написать.

----------


## Герда

Пришёл, высказался, посочувствоволи.
Что и требовалась.

----------


## Снегурочка

> для тех кто не знал, да этот форум связан со смертью


 с суицидом он связан, а не со смертью, чуть разница есть, смерть разная может быть и не по собственному желанию, а суицид  он и есть суицид. Жалко конечно человека, который умерает когда может быть так рветься жить, а которые только и мечтают о смерти, живут с этой мыслью и никак не придумают способ своего ухода...

----------

